# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم MAGMA BOX تحديثات :  HxcMagma 1.0.1.2 ALCATEL CODE CALCULATOR UPDATE... Happy Earning !!

## mohamed73

*Added New Alcatal Phones for Code Calculate*  
Models are *here*:    *OT-5020A** OT-5020D** OT-5020E** OT-5020T** OT-5020W** OT-5020X** OT-5021E** OT-5035A** OT-5035D** OT-5035E** OT-5035X** OT-5120A** OT-5185** OT-5185A** OT-6010A** OT-6010D** OT-6010X** OT-6012A** OT-6012D** OT-6012E** OT-6012X** OT-6030A** OT-6030D** OT-6030N** OT-6030X** OT-6033A** OT-6033M** OT-6033Q** OT-6033X** OT-6034M** OT-6034R** OT-6034Y** OT-6035** OT-6035R** OT-6040A** OT-6040D** OT-6040E** OT-6040X** OT-6110A** EVOLVE** HERO** IDOL** IDOL Mini** IDOL S** IDOL S Slate** IDOL ULTRA** IDOL X** KIVO** MPOP** POP C5** S810** S950** STAR** XPOP*  *Download From Support Area:* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Complete MAGMA Box history:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Successful Stories from our Users:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

